# Anyone have a 2002-2005 Ram 1500 leveling kit Installed?



## BUCK50 (Sep 8, 2007)

I just picked up a 05 Ram 1500 Quad cab and would like to put a leveling kit on it. I have been all over and heard good and bad about it. 

I was wondering if any of you have one installed or know someone who does and if so. What is your recomendation?

Thanks,
BUCK50


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't know how much different a 2001 2500 quad cab is, I just had mine done and I love it. I had it done at Jack-it in WVC. they did the leveling kit, shocks and alignment. It drives great and rides a little better. I went with the skyjacker shocks. Good luck!


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

you 01 has a solid axle with coils, his 1/2 ton has torsion bars and cv's. BIG DIFFERENCE

I wouldnt recommend leveling a torsion bar system
You could "crank up" your bars about one inch and totally destroy the ride quality.
To do it right you need to use a drop crossmember to retain factory spring rate and the shortest one I know of is Rancho's 4", so you'd have to lift the rear also to keep it level, but then you can run 35's!$$$$$$$$$

Call Jack-it and talk to Cleavland, He might have a better idea.


----------

